# Opinions on Real Geese silo's



## Unrated (Feb 27, 2010)

Went on the Cabela's site and I didn't realize Real Geese come in 3 grades. Does it pay to go the cheap route and get the magnum-lite 3-D for 119.99, or is it worth the extra money to go with the Pro series 3-D or the Pro series II 3-D ? I have 4dz. of the new Hardcore full body. I want some silo's for those muddy fields or the one I can't drive on. Also 2 or 3dz. enough? :-?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

My experience with silos, and it's limited, is more is better. They are only 2-D, so you have to think about that when you are setting up. A goose flying around your spread is not going to see 3dz at a time. It will maybe see half of them, depending on how you have them set up.

2 of us have hunted over 3dz Real Geese II's before, with success, but with a dozen or 2 FB's mixed in. 3dz for 1 guy and 1 blind, yeah that would work. Anymore people and you are going to want a few more decoys IMO. Also, spend the money on the Pro-Series II's. Even the II's shine some though. I don't even want to know how bad the others shine.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

You know, maybe it was 4dz we hunted over. I know my buddy got a free bag when he purchased the decoys.

http://www.traderoutdoors.com/realgeese ... pping.aspx


----------



## Vike_hunter (Jan 6, 2010)

Ask Chris. I know he said recently on another post that he uses them.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Realgeese is would I primarily use and don't go the cheap route, get the Pro-Series one or two. They kill geese. You just have to space them out alot more then normal decoys. I hunt with bigfoots and Realgeese, I personally feel that they decoy better into the Realgeese, but maybe its because I tell myself that.
















You won't be disappointed with Realgeese or just Fullbodies.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> Realgeese is would I primarily use and don't go the cheap route, get the Pro-Series one or two. They kill geese. You just have to space them out alot more then normal decoys. I hunt with bigfoots and Realgeese, I personally feel that they decoy better into the Realgeese, but maybe its because I tell myself that.
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> You won't be disappointed with Realgeese or just Fullbodies.


Are you shaving yet?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> get the Pro-Series one or two. They kill geese. You just have to space them out alot more then normal decoys.


Good advice..

In the past 2 years about 5 of my favorite hunts came with only Sillo's!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

tumblebuck said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Realgeese is would I primarily use and don't go the cheap route, get the Pro-Series one or two. They kill geese. You just have to space them out alot more then normal decoys. I hunt with bigfoots and Realgeese, I personally feel that they decoy better into the Realgeese, but maybe its because I tell myself that.
> ...


Sorry, I was still a little drunk this morning. uke:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What I was trying to say is, that I mainly run Realgeese. Don't get the cheap ones, get the Pro-Series 1 or 2. Space them out from 5 to 8 paces and try to have more face parallel to the land zone.

I also use just fullbodies, they are Bigfoots and I run the two spreads together. I think they decoy better to the Realgeese, but there isn't a way to prove one way or another.

Do I get a warn this time grammar/spelling police? :roll:


----------



## Unrated (Feb 27, 2010)

Guys as long as I'm asking any opinions on Avalanche silo's? There about half of what the real geese Pro-Series list for.


----------



## reelslick (Aug 24, 2007)

Having used Real geese silos for 10 years here's my 2 cents. I own Real Geese mag-lights (flocked) Sit-n-Gesse and pro1's and Pro2's. The majority of my birds have been killed over the mag-lights. Do the mag-light's shine? Maybe? I really can't say I've been burned by the mag-lights. I have 12 dozen and 4 dozen are pro and pro2. Because I have so many other full bodies and shells I usually don't bring out the mag lights on a real sunny day. Personally, I would buy the pro 2's and be done with the "what if" questions. Rain, snow or sun you can always use the 2's with full confidence. I use 3-4 doz./man in a spread. Josh Neuwiller spoke with me about that in Easton, MD. back in 2004.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Unrated said:


> Guys as long as I'm asking any opinions on Avalanche silo's? There about half of what the real geese Pro-Series list for.


Haven't used them, but I would just get the Realgeese and save the what if's.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Here is a hunt I was on with over 10 dozen ps II's.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doosyIlK ... re=related

Late October Rochester geese, and the birds had been there a while. I really like real geese they work great, geese respond as well to them as just about any other decoy I've hunted over. They are very easy to set up, take down, store and trasport. The only draw back is when there is snow, I don't think they look as natural. Geese with snow are on their bellies not as upright.


----------



## duckhunter23 (Apr 13, 2008)

i know i dont post much on this forum but here is my opinion. Ive been hunting now for 12 years for geese. we use silo's. i recently went out with the owner and maker of a new decoy out called hawkeye decoys. they are similair to a silo but they are all 3D and are a 2 part system. he is in production right now for making them and we plan on getting them out to the public in the middle of may. you can go to his website and look at them and see videos and products he is making. it is www.hawkeyedecoys.com
The snows he makes and sells are unreal. we shot over a spread of them this here of a 1,000 decoys and we shot over 500 snows this year. unreal, first time hunting snows and we had a very good year for the upstate ny region.


----------



## realtown12 (Mar 31, 2010)

DH23,

May I respectfully ask you to clarify your opinion? maybe i need more coffee, but i just don't get it. I'm asking because I am also interested in silos and have been acquiring what i can lil by lil. Do you like realgeese silos? or are you saying we should check out your buddy's hawkeye decoys? thanks a bunch.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

realtown12 said:


> DH23,
> 
> May I respectfully ask you to clarify your opinion? maybe i need more coffee, but i just don't get it. I'm asking because I am also interested in silos and have been acquiring what i can lil by lil. Do you like realgeese silos? or are you saying we should check out your buddy's hawkeye decoys? thanks a bunch.


Real geese silos work. imo if your going to buy a sillo this is what i would buy. I have 6 dozen realgeese pro series and i run them every once in a while and i cant say ive ever felt like i have been burnt because of them.

there's two main reasons i would get silos

1. I dont have very much room
2. I cant drive into the feild

If either of these is your case i would say they are the decoy you should go with and maybe some shells, if not i wouldnt go crazy over them
They are a little bit cheaper but i'm a beleiver that with these decoys you need more numbers so in the end your only going to save a little money over fullbodies.

just my opinion on the deeks


----------

